# Staten's BBQ



## Greg Rempe (Apr 3, 2005)

Went to another bbq joint while I was in Louisville...and this one made up for the bad Mark's experience!  Got a full rack of ribs and a pulled pork sammie!  THEY WERE AWESOME!!!  Ribs had great smoke flavor and the PP was moist and flavorful as well!  Also, the cole slaw was excellent and the bananna pudding was a great finisher!  I was SO happy!  The pit boss (Scott) even took me out back and showed me the Southern Pride smoker!  They use hickory wood for flavor.  He had just packed it full of pork shoulders and it was going to smoke for 13hrs!  It smelled awesome out there!!

If you are in town in Louisville take 264 to exit 22...take 42 all the way down to where you can smell the smoke and stop in.  The counter girl was HOT so that's a nice extra!!    It was as good as what I make at home...and that's saying a lot!  I highly reccommend this place for Q!!  GREAT JOB STATEN'S :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like a great place...being in Kentucky, by any chance did you notice if mutton was on the menu?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 3, 2005)

Not there, but, it was on the menu in a write up book that told you where the BBQ joints were...I think one place had it...is it good? :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2005)

never had it, but I heard it was popular in Kentucky.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 13, 2005)

Mutton is a western Ky thing. Pork, chicken, beef rule in Louisville.


----------

